# Athens - Palaia Erindavros



## JMTJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi

We will be in Athens in May for a week, we will then go to Palaia Erindavros to sail for 2 weeks. We were wondering if it is possible to hire a car one way, I have tried looking on Car rental sites but they don't seem to recognize Palaia Erindavros, not sure if its my spelling or the fact that there isn't any car hire company's there. I have thought about getting a taxi, but not sure how much it would cost. If any one has any insight on this I would be grateful.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi ...

Ut spelling is wrong ... How did u come up with these words? Shouldn't u know the exact spelling of the place you will go soon? Weird ...

Anyhow, I believe u r refering to Paralia Epidavros (Παραλία Επίδαυρος). It's a beautiful plac, u will love it. U will be able to rent a car in Nafplio, it's a city near by. 

Don't consider taxi, it's veeeeery expensive. 

Text me if u need any help.


----------

